# Am I intj or infj?



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> I see a lot of Fi in what you've written, so I'd probably go INTJ over INFJ, especially the 8 in your tritype, that definitely isn't Fe and the identification with 4 is also very Fi. Still, based on what you write I see more evidence of the Ne-Si axis rather than Ni-Se (I know you mention that you score very highly on Ni in tests, but I find that tests usually don't do the greatest job with this. Ni is also my highest score). You almost sound like an INFP who has leaned on their Te a bit or an INTJ in a Ni-Fi loop
> 
> Quotes:
> - I may appear as a know-it-all and arrogant person to many people, but I'm not proud of it
> ...



I appreciate your answer a lot, it helped me very much. But would you conclude that I'm an INTJ in a Ni-Fi loop or an INFP? I also wanted to say that when I said I loved to learn I actually meant just learning about what I'm interested in or curious about, not just learning in general.


----------



## Doom_Knight (Apr 17, 2017)

> All my life I've been around religious people, mostly christians. My mom is a Christian but she never taught me about it since she views religion as a private thing. To me the belief of god doesn't make sense. Why would there be so much suffering and injustice in this world if there was a god? And why would he value men more than women? It just doesn't make any sense to me. I don't really know if I'm an atheist, it's what I say ATM when people ask about my religion, I haven't taken the time to fully think through it. I do believe that there is something unexplained and a big picture we don't see, but I haven't found out what I think it is yet. Therefore I see myself as an atheist. I do kinda believe in spirits, or some paranormal stuff, but I haven't experienced it myself, and I really want to believe it, I do believe in chakra and auras, and astrology ( me and my friend read a lot about it), but not necessarily a god. I do also believe that people can see the future.


1. All right, you are definitely not an SJ.

2. Judging only on this quote, I would agree with you (and Krayfish) on INFP. Lots of ne + fi in your way of thinking.

3. But there is probably a reason, why people think, that you are an ENTJ.

To be honest, I don't see a clear pattern here. You are pretty young, so that is a factor here, too.



Krayfish said:


> (I know you mention that you score very highly on Ni in tests, but I find that tests usually don't do the greatest job with this. Ni is also my highest score).


QFT. I get sometimes ni-aux.

Some sites define ni as being "able to combine things" or "to create anything". Apparently only the most creative of minds can bake cake.


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

I've noticed that I am very good at seeing connection and patterns between things, I am good at predicting what will happen in a situation, and I'm good at understanding where other people come from, I'm good at seeing other's perspectives eventhough I always know clearly what I think myself. I also have many visions of my future, and I have specific goals I aim to reach. I'm not good at finding many different solutions to something, I tend to find one specific one and I rely on that one, but I can understand other possibilities, but I prefer sticking With one specific. This is why i think i use Ni. I also see a lot of inferior Se, I'm very clumsy and I tend to be inside my head A LOT. My mom describes me as focused on one specif thing all the time, and therefore i often don't see external things that is in my way. I'm too focused on one specific thing. I always fail on every sport I try, and I prefer working With theories, not practical problems.


----------



## LilacSnowflake (Dec 2, 2016)

I think you sound like an INFJ.

Cause you hide emotions, and INTJ-stereotype don't understand them. And of course, an INFJ can be domineering and stubborn as well, I think it has nothing to do with Te or Fe. I hope it helped. :hellokitty::hellokitty::hellokitty:


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

sannejamila said:


> I appreciate your answer a lot, it helped me very much. But would you conclude that I'm an INTJ in a Ni-Fi loop or an INFP? I also wanted to say that when I said I loved to learn I actually meant just learning about what I'm interested in or curious about, not just learning in general.


The curiosity portion kinda just goes back to Fi influence. I'd leans towards typing you INFP over INTJ


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

sannejamila said:


> I've noticed that I am very good at seeing connection and patterns between things, I am good at predicting what will happen in a situation, and I'm good at understanding where other people come from, I'm good at seeing other's perspectives eventhough I always know clearly what I think myself. I also have many visions of my future, and I have specific goals I aim to reach. I'm not good at finding many different solutions to something, I tend to find one specific one and I rely on that one, but I can understand other possibilities, but I prefer sticking With one specific. This is why i think i use Ni. I also see a lot of inferior Se, I'm very clumsy and I tend to be inside my head A LOT. My mom describes me as focused on one specif thing all the time, and therefore i often don't see external things that is in my way. I'm too focused on one specific thing. I always fail on every sport I try, and I prefer working With theories, not practical problems.


What you say here doesn't really differentiate between Ni and Ne (although it suggests that an intuitive function is at play). Inferior Se isn't so much about clumsiness and poor sport performance, it more so manifests semi similarly to inferior Ne, as high Ni has a tendency towards spontaneity, a "fear" of the outside world because of an inability to adapt although they might see things changing. This is why there are a lot of 5w6 core INTJs or 6w5 core INFJs. Of course, in technicality, any enneagram can belong to any mbti type theoretically, but some are much more explainable. *sorry for posting twice*


----------



## Omg (Apr 3, 2017)

INTJ, not much Fe shown


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

If my Te is so clear why do you think I am an INFP? I'm sure I'm a J, I need to have control in my life and I'm highly ambitious


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

@sannejamila , you can post two pictures or private message me your pictures. I can guess your type then.


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Also, I identify very much with stereotypes and descriptions of the INTJ type, except for that I experience a lot of emotions, I just don't share them with anyone. I hate telling people how I feel, unless it is to someone I know really well. Therefore I thought I was an INFJ, since I've heard that they have strong emotions but don't share them, since most people say INTJ's don't understand emotions at all. I tend to rely on logic when making decisions, and therefore I thought that I'm an INFJ with a highly developed Ti.. but now I think I use Te and Fi, and since I'm a teenager I guess a use Fi a lot more than older INTJ's because of puberty and hormones.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

sannejamila said:


> Also, I identify very much with stereotypes and descriptions of the INTJ type, except for that I experience a lot of emotions, I just don't share them with anyone. I hate telling people how I feel, unless it is to someone I know really well. Therefore I thought I was an INFJ, since I've heard that they have strong emotions but don't share them, since most people say INTJ's don't understand emotions at all. I tend to rely on logic when making decisions, and therefore I thought that I'm an INFJ with a highly developed Ti.. but now I think I use Te and Fi, and since I'm a teenager I guess a use Fi a lot more than older INTJ's because of puberty and hormones.


INTJ.

The idea that INTJs don't understand emotions is a bad stereotype. The reality is more often that we don't act on them and "don't share them" (as you said) -- meaning others don't see them. The most basic difference between a T and a F type is meant to be that the thinking types tend to, just as you described of yourself: "rely on logic when making decisions". 

There is nothing to suggest not INTJ apart from higher emotionality, but all INTJs are different. Some are more emotional than others. Being enneagram 4 (a feeling type) could explain it, so could being a teenage girl (I'm one too), so could stage of personal development -- some INTJs say it becomes easier to handle emotions (true for me), some grow more in touch with emotions as they get older. 

You being enneagram 4 might be confusing this bc that is the most typical enneagram type for INFJs (and so what seems INFJish may actually be e4ish). INTJs are most commonly enneagram 5s and 6s. Although, of course any type can be any enneagram. There are a few e4 INTJs on the INTJ forum and imo they do come across as more emotional than 'average' (not a bad thing, just different). I have an INFJ e4w5 friend and she expresses much emotion with her face (Fe). I doubt an INTJ e4 (with Fi) would do that.

As far as you seeing your function order: NiFiTeSe, I think it's worth checking out whether you might be in a Ni-Fi loop but apart from that, don't worry about it. Functions alone often don't line up. Mine come up TeTiFiNi (!) in a functions test and I'm definitely an INTJ (experientially I'm a Ni dominant but am Te heavy for an INTJ). Obviously within a type some people are going to be bigger/smaller in functions compared to others. Not all INTJs are as equally developed in Te or Fi for example. 

That NiFiTeSe are your functions (irrespective of order) and you know you are a Ni dominant experientially means you must be INTJ. There were many other things in your OP that point to INTJ but it doesn't seem necessary to point them out since you already seem so clearly an INTJ.

Welcome


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Dare said:


> sannejamila said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I identify very much with stereotypes and descriptions of the INTJ type, except for that I experience a lot of emotions, I just don't share them with anyone. I hate telling people how I feel, unless it is to someone I know really well. Therefore I thought I was an INFJ, since I've heard that they have strong emotions but don't share them, since most people say INTJ's don't understand emotions at all. I tend to rely on logic when making decisions, and therefore I thought that I'm an INFJ with a highly developed Ti.. but now I think I use Te and Fi, and since I'm a teenager I guess a use Fi a lot more than older INTJ's because of puberty and hormones.
> ...



Thanks! This description helped me a lot!


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

I still don't get where INFP came from


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

sannejamila said:


> I still don't get where INFP came from


You might be ENTJ; just because you don't like teams, doesn't mean you don't want to be the boss of your own show. Many extroverts don't like teams simply because they don't get along with other people.


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Sparky said:


> sannejamila said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't get where INFP came from
> ...



Interesting.. I've always seen myself as an introvert though


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

After thinking about it I'm not tritype 485, I'm more of the 548 type..


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I would say INTJ. Even the way you express your feelings comes off as more Fi than Fe to me, which would point to INTJ further. Thinkers do have feelings, It's just that they don't rely on them for decision making or ethics.


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Librarylady said:


> I would say INTJ. Even the way you express your feelings comes off as more Fi than Fe to me, which would point to INTJ further. Thinkers do have feelings, It's just that they don't rely on them for decision making or ethics.



Yeah, people have also thought ISTJ and INFP, what do you think?


----------



## Artisticfreakzz (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm not sure that you are INFP, even if you were one but that used Te over the others it would've still been visible in the way you write, though I did relate to a lot of what you wrote there are still differences. As an INFP I have been called arrogant for no reason at all, I don't like to show my emotions, I use logic a lot, I don't ask for help (I find it very difficult due to my shyness from time to time but also because of me being stubborn and that is why people think we're arrogant), I HATE teamwork, there is nothing worse than that (there obviously is but you get what I mean), I am ULTRA paranoid, I think it's thanks to my enneagram (5w6). I have some questions; do you bake or cook? Do you think you'd make a great leader? Do you compare yourself a lot to other people? What personality attracts you the most? When you talk, do you explain things for a long time, not necessarily explaining yourself to people, but when you give information? Do you often feel misunderstood, unjustified? Can you follow schedules, like you need them in order to get things done? Are you or have you ever been depressed over something for a long period of time? Tell me more about your interests. And what you want to do when you grow up. Maybe I can get help from my INxJ friend, she is both a feeler and a thinker. Do you identify yourself with the Japanese word "tsundere" if you know if, if not it's basically when you are a "hardie" on the outside and a "softie" on the inside, like if someone hits your core and hits a nerve that makes you shy, do you also get mad at the same time and start blushing?


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Artisticfreakzz said:


> I'm not sure that you are INFP, even if you were one but that used Te over the others it would've still been visible in the way you write, though I did relate to a lot of what you wrote there are still differences. As an INFP I have been called arrogant for no reason at all, I don't like to show my emotions, I use logic a lot, I don't ask for help (I find it very difficult due to my shyness from time to time but also because of me being stubborn and that is why people think we're arrogant), I HATE teamwork, there is nothing worse than that (there obviously is but you get what I mean), I am ULTRA paranoid, I think it's thanks to my enneagram (5w6). I have some questions; do you bake or cook? Do you think you'd make a great leader? Do you compare yourself a lot to other people? What personality attracts you the most? When you talk, do you explain things for a long time, not necessarily explaining yourself to people, but when you give information? Do you often feel misunderstood, unjustified? Can you follow schedules, like you need them in order to get things done? Are you or have you ever been depressed over something for a long period of time? Tell me more about your interests. And what you want to do when you grow up. Maybe I can get help from my INxJ friend, she is both a feeler and a thinker. Do you identify yourself with the Japanese word "tsundere" if you know if, if not it's basically when you are a "hardie" on the outside and a "softie" on the inside, like if someone hits your core and hits a nerve that makes you shy, do you also get mad at the same time and start blushing?


1 I dont like to cook or bake, just when I'm really hungry and want to make something extra good, or when I lust for something sweet or delicious.
2 Yes, I see myself as a very good leader actually. When I'm in a group of people I feel comfortable around I may become really bossy, but if I'm the leader of a group of people I don't know I tend to be a little shy and may share my leader role, I don't know how to properly explain it.
3 Yes I do compare myself a lot to other people. I've always had a low self esteem but I prefer to never show it. I want to be the most perfect I can be, and I'm always fully aware of my flaws, therefore I look at others who I admire and take bits of their personality that I want for myself.. If I meet a person that really inspire me and I admire, I can start to act like him/her without even realising it. My mother always told my that I often changed, but she says it's normal in the teenage years to compare yourself to others
4 I like creative, absurd and weird people. Unique people that are something for themselves. I like people who have a passion for one or two specific things, and people with ambition. I also tend to like personalities who are open to discuss issues or theories that are interesting, I don't like party people.
5 when I give someone information, I make it clearly what my point is. I tend to start with "the short version" and then fill in the details. When I have projects in school I have heard that I present my topic very clearly and structured, and I may use a lot of "difficult" words. When a present information I tend to use an arrogant or proud voice.
6 when I was younger I often felt misunderstood, and therefore I had a lot of anger issues growing up. I haven't thought much about it in the later years.
7 I've always been a structured and organised person, but not in the way that my bedroom is very nearly organised. I'm always aware of what's happening in my life and always need control, I can get stressed out quickly. I'm not spontaneous, and I prefer (and always am) prepared. 
8 the past year I've been through some kind of depression I guess. I've had a lot of issues with my mom (I live alone with her), she got sick and her dad died. I've also lost a lot of friends, and I somehow can't escape conflicts in my life. I've also just felt lazy and stressed the last months.. it feels like I've lost all of the energy I've ever had.. I also feel unmotivated but I still keep up with important stuff in life, like school work. I used to be this overachiever in school and I excelled at everything, but I'm just so drained of energy that I can't anymore, but somehow my grades are the same.

Interests:
- When I was younger, my Harry Potter obsession was so big It somehow felt like I was a part of it.
- I've always liked to read, especially thrillers, fantasy, sci-fi and horror 
- I've played in the school band since 3rd grade
- I am quite interested in all types of personality typology. MBTI, enneagram, astrology, hogwarts houses - Everything that has something to do with personalities fascinates me
- I enjoy philosophy, politics and science, I used to like math but now it just bores me..
- I need my solitude
- of course I enjoy watching Netflix


In 8th grade I finally made the decision that I wanted to be a lecturer at a university. I really want to teach psychology, and I've always been VERY interested in this topic. I'd also like to write a book one day, as my love for literature has always been strong. But I'm not sure about that. I'd also like becoming a scientist in either biology or psychology, and once I considered studying law but I've put that aside.

Just ask if there are other questions


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Artisticfreakzz said:


> Do you identify yourself with the Japanese word "tsundere" if you know if, if not it's basically when you are a "hardie" on the outside and a "softie" on the inside, like if someone hits your core and hits a nerve that makes you shy, do you also get mad at the same time and start blushing?


I forgot to answer this. I tend to only get really mad around my mother, or people really close to me. If someone I am not Very close to me embarrassed me or hits my core, I wouldn't blush it get mad. I would just think in my head that it was rude/unnecessary, but I wouldn't do or say anything to show that I took it offensively. Once I got to know someone she told me that she would have thought I was much more sensitive than I am and a lot different. I thought it was just because I'm really short and have that childish look I guess, therefore she may have gotten the vibe that I'm a cute little girl.. ugh.. I hate when that happens. But I would say I can be more passive-aggressive than directly angry or mad. When I'm really pissed of I pretend like it's nothing and appear as just a savage bitch. I only react really emotionally if someone reacts emotionally towards me. So I'd rather say I'm a softie outside and a hardie inside.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

sannejamila said:


> I forgot to answer this. I tend to only get really mad around my mother, or people really close to me. If someone I am not Very close to me embarrassed me or hits my core, I wouldn't blush it get mad. I would just think in my head that it was rude/unnecessary, but I wouldn't do or say anything to show that I took it offensively. Once I got to know someone she told me that she would have thought I was much more sensitive than I am and a lot different. I thought it was just because I'm really short and have that childish look I guess, therefore she may have gotten the vibe that I'm a cute little girl.. ugh.. I hate when that happens. But I would say I can be more passive-aggressive than directly angry or mad. When I'm really pissed of I pretend like it's nothing and appear as just a savage bitch. I only react really emotionally if someone reacts emotionally towards me. So I'd rather say I'm a softie outside and a hardie inside.


Even though I wasn't the one asking these questions, since I suggested INFP before, I'm pretty sure at this point you lie in the TJ category (sorry for adding confusion). Also, your response to anger, especially as mentioned here is more indicative of 9w8 enneagram rather than 8w9


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> sannejamila said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to answer this. I tend to only get really mad around my mother, or people really close to me. If someone I am not Very close to me embarrassed me or hits my core, I wouldn't blush it get mad. I would just think in my head that it was rude/unnecessary, but I wouldn't do or say anything to show that I took it offensively. Once I got to know someone she told me that she would have thought I was much more sensitive than I am and a lot different. I thought it was just because I'm really short and have that childish look I guess, therefore she may have gotten the vibe that I'm a cute little girl.. ugh.. I hate when that happens. But I would say I can be more passive-aggressive than directly angry or mad. When I'm really pissed of I pretend like it's nothing and appear as just a savage bitch. I only react really emotionally if someone reacts emotionally towards me. So I'd rather say I'm a softie outside and a hardie inside.
> ...


Would you say INTJ or ENTJ?


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

sannejamila said:


> Would you say INTJ or ENTJ?


I hate to be weird but I'm at a loss (sorry). In a sense, ENTJ seems like more of a possibility, especially if you are a 549, because this would be a withdrawn enneatype paired with a extroverted mbti, which would suggest a more introverted extrovert and would make sense (at least from my perspective) since I didn't immediately key in to your Ni until you explained it to me....


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> sannejamila said:
> 
> 
> > Would you say INTJ or ENTJ?
> ...



Why do I seem like an extrovert?


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

sannejamila said:


> Why do I seem like an extrovert?


It's not so much that you seem extroverted, rather that you seem more ambiverted than introverted. Alongside this, the problem people seem to be having with typing you is not that they can't identify your judging functions (Fi-Te) but they have difficulty identifying your perceiving functions (ESTJ has been suggested, as well as INFP, as well as INTJ and ENTJ). Since the perceiving function doesn't seem to be as obvious, it may suggest that you lead with a judging function rather than a perceiving function (that's only my theory though, I could be completely off/over analyzing this. I'd love to hear someone else thoughts on this as well).


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> sannejamila said:
> 
> 
> > Why do I seem like an extrovert?
> ...


I've always thought that it was harder to see perceiving functions because they aren't as visible as the judging functions. I've always thought it was easier to see how people make decisions, and also since I believe myself to use introverted intuition, I also think it is harder to see because it's introverted


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

sannejamila said:


> I've always thought that it was harder to see perceiving functions because they aren't as visible as the judging functions. I've always thought it was easier to see how people make decisions, and also since I believe myself to use introverted intuition, I also think it is harder to see because it's introverted


Well that's true (and I also believe that Ni is likely what you use), but in writing especially perceiving functions tend to become especially evident because they have to do with how you obtain and process information. When a perceiving function is in dominant position, there is usually a distinct voicing a persons writing will convey that will bring that function to the forefront.


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

I also guess it is hard to see what perceiving functions I use because I don't tend to write English, I'm not used to it and therefore I use a very different way of putting my thoughts in words than I would in Norwegian.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

sannejamila said:


> I also guess it is hard to see what perceiving functions I use because I don't tend to write English, I'm not used to it and therefore I use a very different way of putting my thoughts in words than I would in Norwegian.


Oh yeah... I forgot about that since your english is so good lol. Yeah, maybe INTJ is more of a possibility


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Another thing too: ENTJ's aren't really "typical" extroverts, in my experience. They're seen that way as many of them have more of a preference of working in groups than INTJ's do as they have great leadership skills. But the ones I talk to seem to not really like most social groups outside of work- they've told me that they don't like mindless chit chat and prefer more intellectual conversation. Some of them do identify as extroverts, but they are just less extreme versions. They're one of the easiest E types to get along with because of this.

The I vs E thing in MBTI is mostly due to what function you have dominant.

But I'm not denying you could easily be an INTJ as well. I personally think INTJ is more likely since I can also see Fi from you. ENTJ have inferior Fi and tend to not be as in touch with their inner feelings as much.


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Krayfish said:


> sannejamila said:
> 
> 
> > I also guess it is hard to see what perceiving functions I use because I don't tend to write English, I'm not used to it and therefore I use a very different way of putting my thoughts in words than I would in Norwegian.
> ...



Thank you


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

From what I intuit you have these perfectionistic tendencies and fears of abandonment that seem to override your more "healthy" decision making, thus making it harder to know whether you're a T or F. 

Here's my theory: you're an INFJ.

You claim that you care a lot about being original and true to yourself. You have a strong picture of how you're supposed to be and have set it as a value for yourself. This fits with Feelers who make decisions based on their values rather than impersonal/fair systems. Sadly you've painted an overly perfect picture that you'll never be able to fully achieve and you feel anxious when you realize that you aren't that perfect person - and perhaps even more so when you fear others are picking up on it too. You don't seem to be extremely concerned with truth, but rather that you (or others) perceive you to be correct (and thus of value). 

Perfectionism is, in my estimation, the most typical problem for young INFJs. When your therapist says you only see the world in black and white I believe it is because you tend to make good/bad or like/dislike judgments about most things you see. This is different from thinkers who see the world as more morally grey (especially when paired with N). That kind of constant evaluation isn't rational, but an emotional attachment that you've put on certain traits. You may realize this if you consider that you don't put other people to the same standard as yourself. 

Again, it's just a theory(I might have misinterpreted you completely) and it relies on a very abstract definition of what Feeling means. As such it seems a safer bet to see you as a Thinker because you've stated that you tend to neglect the happiness of others. However, given that you're young (people become more empathetic with age), that you have some issues, and sheer probability (more female INFJs than INTJs) I would put my money on INFJ.


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> From what I intuit you have these perfectionistic tendencies and fears of abandonment that seem to override your more "healthy" decision making, thus making it harder to know whether you're a T or F.
> 
> Here's my theory: you're an INFJ.
> 
> ...


Thank you a lot for taking the time to write this to me, I also want to say that I do value truth and justice a lot, but I would see myself more of a Te/Fi than Fe/Ti, but I've also heard that Ni + Fe can act a lot as Fi. The things you mentioned were reasons for why I thought I was an INFJ in the first place, but I seem to not use Fe I guess. The stereotype of INFJ's tend to be unique Jesus creatures that want everything to be in harmony. That's not me, I prefer using logic and I know I can't be perfect, but it is just that I don't want to feel like I don't succeed. I value success a lot and therefor I'll do anything to get it, and I hate when people see me as something I am not, and therefore I am perfecionistic, it's hardness to explain. I'm always aware of my flaws and want to improve them, there is always something I don't like about myself. I thought I was a T because I think very logically and I strive for everything to go as fast as possible. I'm very impatient, especially with people. I've heard that TJ 's can come off as mean because of this, and I relate a lot to it. I can be very direct and insensitive, but it is only because I want the problem to be fixed right away, and I have very little patience with people.


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm so confused about my type


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

sannejamila said:


> I'm so confused about my type


It seems like you were able to narrow it down somewhat to INTJ and ENTJ right? Next step could be to look at you inferior functions, inferior Fi vs Inferior Se (hopefully I can be more helpful this time lol). I'll ask questions to see if I can help. 

a) How do you act when placed under stressed? 

b)How do you look to resolve your stress/distressing activities that work for you

c) Has there ever been a time when you acted strangely or in a way that was completely atypical of yourself? Describe if possible?

d) Looking at yourself as a whole, where do your greatest strengths lie? Explain why they are your strengths

e) How about weaknesses? Why?


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

This is very hard to answer as I am not that sure about my weaknesses and what my worst traits are and what I'm like when stressed, but I'll try.


a) How do you act when placed under stressed? I tend to procrastinate a lot. When I have a lot of work to do, and I become stressed out, I tend to not want to do it or not care about it. When I stress I don't want to face my responsibilities. I also tend to be very unhealthy and lazy, when I stress I crave sugar and junk food and just lose all my energy. I lose my control over myself. I also tend to not care about my schoolwork. I do very well in school and care a lot about it, but in my bad times I tend to just not care about it. 

b)How do you look to resolve your stress/distressing activities that work for you
- sleeping, or just chilling with the lights all out just looking at the dark. It helps a lot
- It actually helps doing something practical (tidy up my room, cooking, painting the house for my mom)
- Taking a walk ( I tend to take walks sometimes before I go to bed to clear out my thoughts. I've realised that when I walk out in the woods, I can really focus in my thoughts and I fantasise a lot which relieves my stress)
- Showering, and feeling clean
- Talking to other people (not about what stresses me, but just to think about something else)
- Solitude. When I'm around a lot of people I get really stressed and moody. I remember one time we went on a trip with the school band, we had to sleep in a classroom. All the girls in one room. I remember I was so mad because I have to have it 100% quiet when I sleep, and a lot of people started snoring. I had to be around other people the whole weekend and I was so mad I scared people and just ran away and everyone got mad at me.. I was 13 at the time. I went outside in the middle of the night to sit by myself for a little time.
- I also tend to play on my violin or guitar just making completely random little songs, it just makes me forget my stress 
- Reading a book or watching a movie, it helps me escape to another world
- 


c) Has there ever been a time when you acted strangely or in a way that was completely atypical of yourself? Describe if possible?
Some very seldom times I can be reckless and rebellious, and do things that aren't allowed. I tend to respect rules a lot, but sometimes I don't. I also tend to be very impulsive and don't think before I take actions, and I know that only results in negative ways, but sometimes I forget that. 

d) Looking at yourself as a whole, where do your greatest strengths lie? Explain why they are your strengths
- I'm very good at understanding complex and abstract ideas and theories because I prefer working with those instead of practical things. I also want I degree in psychology and want to teach it.
- I am highly imaginative and I like to live inside my head. I am really proud of this because it helps me escape reality, but I hate to share my insights and fantasies with others because I feel like they are very personal and private.
- I am good at focusing on things and see different perspectives. I am good at seeing where things come from and why they're like what they're like, and it helps me understand other people, ideas, and even the world.
- I am very good at reading people and predict scenarios and what people will act like, sometimes I just imagine scenarios and it feels like they've happened.
- I'm not afraid to be different or stand out, and I'm really comfortable with myself
- I am very curious and I think outside the box.
- I am really determined and passionate about my goals and interests.
- I'm independent, I don't need other people to accomplish what I want. 
- I am very future-oriented 

e) How about weaknesses? Why?
- I am very impatient. If I ask someone something or ask them to do something, if they take long to answer I get really mad. I can be very though towards others, and I can response Insensitively towards friends. I thought this was Ni-Ti loop at first
- I am very selfish and always think about myself first, I don't really know why I'm like this, but I think it is because I'm really stubborn and want things the way I want it.
- I have a really short temper, I've always had anger issues. It doesn't take much to irritate me.
- I can also get really irritated by small things that doesn't really matter at all.
- I am arrogant and really proud of myself, I'm a Leo so that kinda makes sense
- I tend to overthink a lot, and over-analyse everything. I always think there is a hidden meaning or something 
- I can be very judgmental. I always have a thought of how someone are or behave, and even if they prove me wrong I tend to hold to my first impression.


Sorry for grammar errors.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

You were probably right with INTJ


sannejamila said:


> a) How do you act when placed under stressed? I tend to procrastinate a lot. When I have a lot of work to do, and I become stressed out, I tend to not want to do it or not care about it. When I stress I don't want to face my responsibilities. I also tend to be very unhealthy and lazy, when I stress I crave sugar and junk food and just lose all my energy. I lose my control over myself. I also tend to not care about my schoolwork. I do very well in school and care a lot about it, but in my bad times I tend to just not care about it.


 Suggestive of an inferior Pe function at play. The first part sounded Ne, the second sounded very Se. I'm leaning towards Se


sannejamila said:


> b)How do you look to resolve your stress/distressing activities that work for you
> - sleeping, or just chilling with the lights all out just looking at the dark. It helps a lot
> - It actually helps doing something practical (tidy up my room, cooking, painting the house for my mom)
> - Taking a walk ( I tend to take walks sometimes before I go to bed to clear out my thoughts. I've realised that when I walk out in the woods, I can really focus in my thoughts and I fantasise a lot which relieves my stress)
> ...


 I see a lot of Se influence actually, a bit of Te, and a little bit of Ni



sannejamila said:


> c) Has there ever been a time when you acted strangely or in a way that was completely atypical of yourself? Describe if possible?
> Some very seldom times I can be reckless and rebellious, and do things that aren't allowed. I tend to respect rules a lot, but sometimes I don't. I also tend to be very impulsive and don't think before I take actions, and I know that only results in negative ways, but sometimes I forget that.


 Again, Pe inferior. Probably Se based on the context



sannejamila said:


> d) Looking at yourself as a whole, where do your greatest strengths lie? Explain why they are your strengths
> - I'm very good at understanding complex and abstract ideas and theories because I prefer working with those instead of practical things. I also want I degree in psychology and want to teach it.
> - I am highly imaginative and I like to live inside my head. I am really proud of this because it helps me escape reality, but I hate to share my insights and fantasies with others because I feel like they are very personal and private.
> - I am good at focusing on things and see different perspectives. I am good at seeing where things come from and why they're like what they're like, and it helps me understand other people, ideas, and even the world.
> ...


 Lots of Te, also Ni

Yeah, INTJ would probably be best.


----------



## Lann the Clever (Jan 30, 2017)

Indecisiveness is not an INTJ trait, take this as you will.

Instead of talking in MBTI jargon I'll break it down here. 



sannejamila said:


> Disclaimer: I am Norwegian so I don't speak English very well, so I'll excuse any mistakes in language or grammar. I'm also just 15 years old.
> 
> Somehow I still can't figure out my MBTI personality type. I've been through every INxx type, and I've read about the cognitive functions a lot. I can see myself using the functions in this order; NiFiTeSe but I know that it isn't possible. I don't fit the stereotype of the INTJ nor the INFJ perfectly,I feel like I'm both somehow. I have a lot of similarities of both, but there are major things in both types that doesn't fit me. I am really sensitive and may be reacting very emotionally, but I am really logical and hard-working and sometimes very blunt too.
> 
> ...


I'm going to point out that an INTJs believing in Astrology is pretty unfounded. Religion is okay because it seeks to explain the universe in a reasonable manner. Astrology is completely arbitrary, I'm not sure why it even exists.


----------



## Grunnmarie (May 2, 2017)

Lann the Clever said:


> Indecisiveness is not an INTJ trait, take this as you will.
> 
> Instead of talking in MBTI jargon I'll break it down here.
> 
> ...



So you think she is not an INTJ? Religion has nothing to do with mbti


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

spaceynyc said:


> @sannejamila you're certified INTJ 5w4 sx/sp tritype 541
> 
> if you need help deciphering what all this means let me know


Tell me as much about it as you can


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

sannejamila said:


> Disclaimer: I am Norwegian so I don't speak English very well, so I'll excuse any mistakes in language or grammar. I'm also just 15 years old.
> 
> Somehow I still can't figure out my MBTI personality type. I've been through every INxx type, and I've read about the cognitive functions a lot. I can see myself using the functions in this order; NiFiTeSe but I know that it isn't possible. I don't fit the stereotype of the INTJ nor the INFJ perfectly,I feel like I'm both somehow. I have a lot of similarities of both, but there are major things in both types that doesn't fit me. I am really sensitive and may be reacting very emotionally, but I am really logical and hard-working and sometimes very blunt too.
> 
> ...





sannejamila said:


> I would consider myself as a te-user, but I feel like I am too emotional to be an INTJ, that's the problem..


MBTI/Jungian theory can be _really_ useful, but it's not everything. ... I guess what I'm trying to say is that, when it comes to personality, things are very complex. Birth order/parenting style, hormones, and other innate, biological factors have a large impact on your personality (and character)... 

One of those things is Sensitivity. There's research coming out now about a neuro/biological trait called High Sensitivity. It makes people more emotional, _more_ intuitive, even if you're already an intuitive, and more in tune with their environment. If you have it, you will be very distinct from anyone else with your type. It seems as though it can make extroverts more introverted (and creative, and the other things I mentioned), and both types (extroverted _and_ introverted) more conscientious, long-thinking, introspective, and, sometimes, it seems, agreeable. 

It's pretty easy to discern extroversion and introversion, and you can ask pretty much anyone who knows you well. Honestly. Plenty of people think they're extrovert, but they're not... and introvert, but they're clearly extrovert. If your therapist thinks you may be ENTJ, hopefully he knows you well and you should consider it.

I believed I was an introvert... from the time I knew about MBTI/Jungian theory. But it was clear to everyone else that, although I am pretty introspective and observant... /introverted, I am still an extrovert. Most of the time, I prefer to be with someone else.
This seems like a silly question... but I think it may be the best to discern extroversion/introversion. When you see your boyfriend, who talks more? Odds are one of you leads with a perceiving function (Ti,Ni,Si,Fi) and the other a judging (Te, Fe,Ne,Se). My impression from your post is Te. 

Besides that, you _*need*_ to find out about the Highly Sensitive Person, or HSP. Half.. no, most- of the things you stated in the OP indicate to me that ... it's what you are. HSP are nonconformist, creative, emotional, conscientious (which makes you _very_ polite as well, sometimes much moreso than possibly anyone else you know) and everyone with the trait can seem/be quite introverted because we process all input very deeply, even if we are cognitively an extrovert. That would be why, sometimes, you want see others, but by the time you're done, you very much want to be alone. I'm an HSP extrovert, and I relate to many of the things in your post.

By the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Fluctuate said:


> sannejamila said:
> 
> 
> > Disclaimer: I am Norwegian so I don't speak English very well, so I'll excuse any mistakes in language or grammar. I'm also just 15 years old.
> ...



My therapist and I only met around 6 times, and the only reason he thought I was an extrovert was because I was good at explaining myself. I've read about HSP but when I've told people I know about it they just say I'm not like that, but I think I am. I'm usually the one that talks when I'm with my boyfriend, but if we're around other people I usually don't say that much unless we're around people I know really well. I identify with all you wrote accept for the part of being more agreeable. I'm probably the least agreeable person on this planet and always speak my mind, but if I'm around people I respect or uncomfortable around I keep my opinion to myself. The reason I would rather type myself INTJ instead of ENTJ is because my Fi is much more stronger than Se, but Te and Ni are usually the same. I'm really aware of my emotions but tend to keep them private. I use Te in the way that I am dominant, bossy and the leader in a group. I always use evidence and facts to prove my point and can easily see things in an objective way. My way of speaking is clear, direct and organised and I'm really good at explaining things.


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

sannejamila said:


> Disclaimer: I am Norwegian so I don't speak English very well, so I'll excuse any mistakes in language or grammar. I'm also just 15 years old.
> 
> Somehow I still can't figure out my MBTI personality type. I've been through every INxx type, and I've read about the cognitive functions a lot. I can see myself using the functions in this order; NiFiTeSe but I know that it isn't possible. I don't fit the stereotype of the INTJ nor the INFJ perfectly,I feel like I'm both somehow. I have a lot of similarities of both, but there are major things in both types that doesn't fit me. I am really sensitive and may be reacting very emotionally, but I am really logical and hard-working and sometimes very blunt too.
> 
> ...





sannejamila said:


> My therapist and I only met around 6 times, and the only reason he thought I was an extrovert was because I was good at explaining myself. I've read about HSP but when I've told people I know about it they just say I'm not like that, but I think I am. I'm usually the one that talks when I'm with my boyfriend, but if we're around other people I usually don't say that much unless we're around people I know really well. I identify with all you wrote accept for the part of being more agreeable. I'm probably the least agreeable person on this planet and always speak my mind, but if I'm around people I respect or uncomfortable around I keep my opinion to myself. The reason I would rather type myself INTJ instead of ENTJ is because *my Fi is much more stronger than Se*, but Te and Ni are usually the same.


 If you could give me an example, particularly in a relationship or a ... I guess physical activity of some kind? That would be very helpful!



> I'm really aware of my emotions but tend to keep them private. I use Te in the way that I am *dominant, bossy and the leader *in a group.


This is not common among INTJs; they tend to want to lead more from the background and only step into leadership roles when necessary. ENTJ has a strong _desire_ to lead and/or control, like any type with an dominant extroverted judging function.



> I always use evidence and facts to prove my point and can easily see things in an objective way. My way of speaking is clear, direct and organised and I'm really good at explaining things.


I can see that. 
I think when people think "HSP", they think of a stereotype of INFPs; emotional, introverted, sometimes seemingly overly sensitive... my own parents don't think I am, but when I ask them questions about what I was like as a child, it's obvious.

I have yet to meet a highly sensitive ENTJ irl; the fact that you are quieter around some people than others _could be_ an HSP trait, but I'm not sure. If all of the other traits are there, even without your being more agreeable (and I would say that eventually, you'll be more empathic than average- and it could make you more agreeable), there's still a good chance you are HSP.

Being very aware of how you feel is not _exactly_ the same as being comfortable with Fi. You can have a great sense of your own feelings/morals, and still lead with Te rather than Ni, be uncomfortable with others feelings, rather than your physical environment.

Here's a link about inferior Fi and another about inferior Se- see how much you relate to if you like.
How Functions Work: Inferior Fi (ESTJ/ENTJ) - Cognitive Function Theory
How Functions Work: Inferior Se (INTJ/INFJ) - Cognitive Function Theory (this one is inferior Se)

And I wanted to mention this again: it is very obvious to anyone who knows you well, and sometimes less to yourself, whether you are an extrovert or introvert. You might want to ask your boyfriend?


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Fluctuate said:


> sannejamila said:
> 
> 
> > Disclaimer: I am Norwegian so I don't speak English very well, so I'll excuse any mistakes in language or grammar. I'm also just 15 years old.
> ...


My boyfriend and my mom are sure I'm an introvert, but other people think I'm extroverted. I have never had a desire to be around people. The whole 8th and 9th grade I spent all my days alone but I wasn't lonely, the only person I have a desire to spend time with is my boyfriend. The reason I believe my Fi is stronger is because I am terrible at everything physically. The only sport I do ok is field hockey. I don't know how to control my body at all. I also care a lot about finding my identity and being true to myself.


----------

